# Need Information on how to go about starting a B&B



## maura2e (12 Jan 2006)

I wonder if anyone has advice on how I can find out information on starting up a B&B.  I'm wondering is it better to buy an already existing B&B or would it be better to buy a house and look into what types of grants etc. are available from the Gov. or Board Failte?  I am currently in the States and would like to return to Ireland and think this would be the best way to get established at home.  I'm in my early 50's and don't want to start working for a company.  Any information that anyone could provide on where to direct me to obtain further information on starting a B&B would be most helpful.  Tx Maura2e


----------



## Brendan Burgess (12 Jan 2006)

Hi Maura

Not a good idea. There has been a huge increase in budget hotels in Ireland over the past few years and they are wiping the B&Bs out.  They are closing at an alarming rate. There was a good article in the paper about it recently,  but I can't remember which paper unfortunately

Brendan


----------



## sandrabing (12 Jan 2006)

Have spent time working in B&Bs and have never heard of any grants available. You pay Bord Failte a fee and in return they advertise your home in their brochure. You would also be inspected every 1-3 years by a Bord Failte member who makes sure you are maintaining high standards in the bedrooms, dining room and general housekeeping. However they are separate from the health inspector who will examine cooking area.
Both can be extremely picky and I mean on the smallest of details.
As a member of Bord Failte, there are certain price guidelines that change with peak times etc. There is also another organisation called Town & Country Homes that generally run the same way.
Are you planning on running the B&B yourself ? have you really thought out all those early mornings 7 days a week ? Also the average rate for B&B is often the same or more expensive than some of the budget hotels. Have definately noticed a drop in business over last few years.


----------



## Marie (13 Jan 2006)

Brendan said:
			
		

> Hi Maura
> 
> Not a good idea. There has been a huge increase in budget hotels in Ireland over the past few years and they are wiping the B&Bs out. They are closing at an alarming rate. There was a good article in the paper about it recently, but I can't remember which paper unfortunately
> 
> Brendan


 
Yes - I noticed that article - I think in the Irish Times - a couple of weeks ago that many B&B's had folded in the last year due to the increase in budget hotels and 'special deals' (not that you'd notice from the costs for a room for a night - especially with single supplement - quoted by many Irish hotels on the internal).  There was also news earlier this year warning of the significant drop in numbers of tourists outside of the big cities and centres.  In addition (especially if you live on the premises) B&B is very hard work and long hours.  Given you are launching this in your late 50's there is also the fact that it takes some years to build up a client-base.


----------



## maura2e (17 Jan 2006)

Thank you all for your invaluable advice which has definitely given me some "food" for thought about starting such a venture!  M


----------



## MOB (18 Jan 2006)

Can I just add a few more words; the traditional Irish "B&B" was a great product for tourists.   They got to come and stay with a family, in a family home - which is what many tourists wanted.   Starting in the late 1980's, many people got the idea that you could purpose build a B&B house with an ensuite bathroom for every guest, and a separate dining area (to keep those pesky tourists out of your way when you want to watch coronation street).  

This was effectively setting yourself up as a mini hotel, but without paying rates and water charges - unfair competition in my view.   The proliferation of these modern B&B houses killed off a traditional product.  Now the budget hotels, having got their product mix right, and with better economies of scale, are killing the modern B&B.   I have no sympathy, being a proponent of the free market, but I hope that - in a practical way - the whole debacle will have taught people something about sustainability, the effects of unfair competition and the need for proper regulation of markets.  If our goverment had the courage to say that once a B&B goes beyond a certain size, it must be treated as a rate-paying business, and if all of the proprietors of B&B premises had a willingness to agree, the traditional B&B might still have its own niche, instead of which it is virtually consigned to history, while the product which replaced it is on its knees.


----------



## Icarus (18 Jan 2006)

This might be worth a look. I've seen another in the series and it covered pretty much everything from the smallest detail.

http://www.howtobooks.co.uk/howto/d...00B&sort=sort_title&ds=sbse&cid=web&m=3&dc=12


----------



## porterbray (23 Jan 2006)

MOB said:
			
		

> If our goverment had the courage to say that once a B&B goes beyond a certain size, it must be treated as a rate-paying business
> 
> 
> A B&B must have six or less rooms available to guests, anything above this becomes a guesthouse and is a rate-paying business


----------

